# Zurück in die Zukunft: Cast äußert sich zu einem Teil 4



## ChrisGa (13. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zurück in die Zukunft: Cast äußert sich zu einem Teil 4* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Zurück in die Zukunft: Cast äußert sich zu einem Teil 4*


----------



## Frullo (13. August 2018)

Es gibt Dinge, die sind perfekt so wie sie sind. Diese Trilogie ist ein Beispiel dafür.

Aber es gibt tatsächlich auch Beispiele, wo das so sehr gelingt, dass das "Folgeprojekt" gar das Original überflügelt. Bestes Beispiel dürfte hier BSG sein. Und wenn man ein aktuelleres Beispiel nehmen will: Cobra Kai ist eine gelungene Fortsetzung zu den Karate Kid Filmen (im Gegensatz zum "Reboot" mit Jaden Smith...), da neben der liebevoll bedienten Nostalgie sowohl die neuen aber eben auch die alten Charaktere nicht ins eindeutige Schwarz/Weiss-Schema der Originalfilme gedrückt wurden, sondern sich weiterentwickeln durften. 

In diesem Sinne hat sich Barney Stinson als wahrer Profet entpuppt, denn William Zabka ist das Unmögliche gelungen: Er hat mir Johnny Lawrence sympatisch werden lassen!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. August 2018)

Ne Leute, lasst das mal lieber...


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die sind perfekt so wie sie sind. Diese Trilogie ist ein Beispiel dafür.


Naja, "perfekt" ... mich hat immer gestört, daß die Druckerseite am Schluß leer war, weil "die Zukunft ja noch nicht geschrieben ist" - ja, dann kann man aber auch *nicht *in die Zukunft reisen, wie es aber in Teil 2 und ganz am Schluß mit der Zug-Zeitmaschine passiert ...
Und ich fand Marty immer *einen Ticken zu *amerikanisch-Familienunterhaltungs-kompatibel-verklemmt.
Und die Synchronisation "Space Invaders" macht nicht wirklich Sinn.

Das ist aber Jammern auf hohem Niveau, denn ansonsten ist die Trilogie in der Tat ziemlich perfekt.
Was man da jetzt als 4. Teil machen soll/kann/würde? Keine Ahnung, spontan fällt mir nichts ein, was der Trilogie gerecht werden würde, also laßt das mal lieber sein.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. August 2018)

Besser nicht ..


----------



## Frullo (13. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Naja, "perfekt" ... mich hat immer gestört, daß die Druckerseite am Schluß leer war, weil "die Zukunft ja noch nicht geschrieben ist" - ja, dann kann man aber auch *nicht *in die Zukunft reisen, wie es aber in Teil 2 und ganz am Schluß mit der Zug-Zeitmaschine passiert …



Mh, das habe ich nicht wirklich wörtlich genommen, sondern eben eher so interpretiert, dass sich eben von der jeweiligen Gegenwart aus gesehen die Zukunft immer ändern lässt. Schliesslich ist ja Marty bereits am Ende des 1. Teils auf einer alternativen Zeitlinie. Dass das Blatt leer ist bedeutet lediglich, dass dieses Blatt nie bedruckt werden wird.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und ich fand Marty immer *einen Ticken zu *amerikanisch-Familienunterhaltungs-kompatibel-verklemmt.



Hat mich damals weniger gestört, als wenn es heutzutage so raus käme.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und die Synchronisation "Space Invaders" macht nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und die Synchronisation "Space Invaders" macht nicht wirklich Sinn.


Es geht um den Spielautomaten in der Eisdiele. da gibt es einen Controller, der wie ein Revolver funktioniert, und mit dem man auf dem Bildschirm Moorhuhn-like Gegner abballert. Marty wird dann gefragt, wo er das so gut gelernt hat, und er sagt "Space Invaders" - in der deutschen Synchro. Einfach, weil das Spiel des Automaten hierzulande wohl eher unbekannt war. Problem ist nur, daß Space Invaders eine Joystick- oder Knopf-Steuerung hat und er damit gar nicht den Umgang mit dem Revolver-Controller hätte lernen können. Das setzt sich als Parallele auch noch im Wilden Westen fort, wo er ja ebenfalls auf einer Schießbude ordentlich abräumt.


----------



## MisterBlonde (14. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht um den Spielautomaten in der Eisdiele. da gibt es einen Controller, der wie ein Revolver funktioniert, und mit dem man auf dem Bildschirm Moorhuhn-like Gegner abballert. Marty wird dann gefragt, wo er das so gut gelernt hat, und er sagt "Space Invaders" - in der deutschen Synchro. Einfach, weil das Spiel des Automaten hierzulande wohl eher unbekannt war. Problem ist nur, daß Space Invaders eine Joystick- oder Knopf-Steuerung hat und er damit gar nicht den Umgang mit dem Revolver-Controller hätte lernen können. Das setzt sich als Parallele auch noch im Wilden Westen fort, wo er ja ebenfalls auf einer Schießbude ordentlich abräumt.



Da bringst du aber ein paar Sachen durcheinander. Er wird im wilden Westen gefragt, warum er denn so gut schießen könnte, weil er die Schießbude abräumt, worauf er in der deutschen Fassung "Space Invaders" entgegnet, im Original hingegen "7-Eleven", also diese kleinen tankstellenartigen Geschäfte in Amerika. Da hat er in der Vergangenheit "Wild Guman" an einem Automaten gespielt, was er dementsprechend in Teil 2 im jahre 2015 im "Cafe der 80er Jahre" auch perfekt beherrscht. Die Kinder der Zukunft (u. a. Elijah Wood) lassen sich davon kein bisschen beindrucken, das seie ja schließlich Babyspielzeug und man müsse es mit den Händen spielen. 7-Eleven funktioniert auf Deutsch natürlich nicht, auch der Name eines deutschen Supermarkts hätte nicht funktioniert, da diese Automaten ja hier nie zu finden waren. Es gab eigentlich keine Möglichkeit den Witz ins deutsche zu übertragen. Man hätte vielleicht "Spielhalle" draus machen können, aber Space Invaders ist für den Witz knackiger, wenn auch inhaltlich natürlich Quatsch. Dennoch braucht man ja auch für Space Invaders schnelle Reflexe. Ist also nicht völlig abwegig.

So, gesprochen hat der riesige Klugscheißer und BTTF-Fan. ^^


----------

